# BBC1 contacted me about their next nature series



## Precarious (Jan 21, 2013)

Some exciting news. I was contacted by BBC1 through my YouTube channel. They are putting together the next groundbreaking six-part nature series, like Planet Earth, and planning a segment featuring the hatch of a mantis ooth and nymph behavior. They contacted me to help them decide on the species that best fits their criteria.

First of all, I've got to say what an honor it was to be included, even peripherally, in something so tremendous. I absolutely love the BBC nature features of which I've been a huge fan since I was a child. They represent the very top in quality so to hear my homemade YouTube clips impressed their producers and researchers to the point of finding value in my opinion is a little overwhelming. It also speaks volumes of the power of the internet, specifically YouTube. After the California Academy of Sciences having previously found me through YouTube that power cannot be denied.

Initially they were most interested in Idolomantis diabolica for obvious reasons, but soon dismissed them as a possibility due to the difficulties of producing a reliably prolific culture. After running through the pros and cons of various species they settled on Hymenopus coronatus (Malaysian Orchid Mantis)! I'm VERY happy with that decision. I tried pretty hard to push this species even though they were not completely ideal for their needs. I really feel the wow-factor Orchids supply well outweighs any of the difficulties. Below is a clip I put together to help them to see the potential of this beautiful species.



So we've got some beautiful, professionally shot footage of an Orchid hatch to look forward to! The series will air on Discovery in the US - unfortunately re-edited and with the narration replaced by some useless US celebrity like Oprah (who totally ruined the Life series for me). They are just putting things together now so I'm assuming it will not be completed for another year or so.

A big thank you to everyone that has encouraged me along the way with both photography and video production, and especially Tammy for all her invaluable photography advice.

PS
I apologies for delayed responses to those who contacted me this past week regarding the Deroplatys lobata hatch. I will be getting back on track with all of that soon enough.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats Henry! I'm super excited and happy for you! I knew your amazing shots and vids would get you somewhere!  :clap: ...serious congrats and props to you man, nice work  

All the best,

Andrew

P.S. I would prefer Morgan Freeman to narrate it


----------



## hierodula (Jan 21, 2013)

Congratz Bro! I also think that by showing a pretty but reconizable insect. the way that people think about insects and mantids may change for the better. Spreading knowledge and sparking interest one video at a time.  Good job Henry


----------



## GhostYeahX (Jan 21, 2013)

WOW NICE


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 21, 2013)

wow congratulations man im sure they will do a great job . Hopefully some yellow orchids will be included as well


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 21, 2013)

Congratulations!! Nice vid too. Good choice with the Hymenopus coronatus.

I want to hear Arnold Schwarzenegger narrate it with lines from his movies thrown in at random moments. Like when an orchid catches a fly and eats it he says, "Hasta la vista baby."


----------



## agent A (Jan 21, 2013)

Way to go!!! :clap: 

One of my orchids was so proud of u she wanted me to ship her to u but the other 2 convinced her to stay here and form an orchid sorrority :lol:


----------



## gripen (Jan 21, 2013)

Major congrats man! Will you be providing the orchids?


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 21, 2013)

It's about time the "Big Wigs" took notice.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 21, 2013)

Precarious said:


> The series will air on Discovery in the US - unfortunately re-edited and with the narration replaced by some useless US celebrity like Oprah (who totally ruined the Life series for me).


My problem with Oprah narrating a nature series is that, in the back of your mind, you know that she's not the least bit interested in the subject matter. If you've ever watched Wild Pacific, I like Mike Rowe's narration. He's probably not interested in the material either, but he seems to fake it convincingly.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 21, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> My problem with Oprah narrating a nature series is that, in the back of your mind, you know that she's not the least bit interested in the subject matter. If you've ever watched Wild Pacific, I like Mike Rowe's narration. He's probably not interested in the material either, but he seems to fake it convincingly.


I think that everyone is interested in life on earth. There's a reason why so many people watch them.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Jan 21, 2013)

Congratulations! That is really exciting!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Sticky (Jan 21, 2013)

WOW!!!! You should narrate it. You have alot of knowledge and so you would be best. I am looking forward to seeing it no matter who narrates it. It will be great.


----------



## Sticky (Jan 21, 2013)

WOW!!!! You should narrate it. You have alot of knowledge and so you would be best. I am looking forward to seeing it no matter who narrates it. It will be great.


----------



## Plex (Jan 21, 2013)

Congratulations! Great pick for the species too, I'm excited for the finishing and airing of this for sure!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 21, 2013)

AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> wow congratulations man im sure they will do a great job . Hopefully some yellow orchids will be included as well


From what I was told they will only focus on a single species. That's why I really want to get them to go for an exotic species. It's an opportunity for the world to see how amazing mantids can really be. They could have just gone with a standard body European species and I'm very happy they didn't. I think the Orchids will make a very strong and endearing screen presence. I would love for them to do a whole episode on mantids but Orchids will have to do... for now.



gripen said:


> Major congrats man! Will you be providing the orchids?


I wish! If I were more local to their studios, perhaps. A friend said they've already posted to the UK forum looking for specimens.



Introvertebrate said:


> My problem with Oprah narrating a nature series is that, in the back of your mind, you know that she's not the least bit interested in the subject matter.


My problem with Oprah's narration is she sounds like she's talking to idiots or little kids. Makes it sound like a kid's program. She sure is good at talking down to an audience. Really turned me off. I usually seek out the original UK versions that don't come off as dumbed-down.



Sticky said:


> WOW!!!! You should narrate it. You have alot of knowledge and so you would be best. I am looking forward to seeing it no matter who narrates it. It will be great.


Ha-ha! Thanks but I have zero control in this situation. I'm just happy to have had any amount of influence in their choice.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hats off to you my friend, they couldn't have picked a better person to consult!  

I still say they should of air lifted our butts over there.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 21, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Hats off to you my friend, they couldn't have picked a better person to consult!
> 
> I still say they should of air lifted our butts over there.


If only I could have pulled that off!


----------



## Orin (Jan 21, 2013)

Precarious said:


> My problem with Oprah's narration is she sounds like she's talking to idiots or little kids.


I thought it was just her voice but that sounds about right.

Congratulations!


----------



## mantid_mike (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats!! I love BBC!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats. Soon they'll be knocking down your door with fistfulls of cash! Wishful thinking, but it would be nice.


----------



## RevWillie (Jan 21, 2013)

unk: :clap:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 21, 2013)

Who is the man?!?!?!?


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 21, 2013)

i hope they also dont include any dumb sound effects as well


----------



## Precarious (Jan 22, 2013)

AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> i hope they also dont include any dumb sound effects as well


It's not Monster Bug Wars so I should think not!


----------



## Digger (Jan 22, 2013)

It is with pride and honor I have had the priviledge to speak with Henry via phone. (And I desperately need those Hydei, so maybe we'll meet -- I would like your autograph). Sensational news. And it doesn't surprise me that the BBC contacted you. Your work really is superb.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2013)

Cant wait to see it all! u da Man!


----------



## sally (Jan 22, 2013)

yay! you deserve to be recognized for your fantastic works.a big congratulations!


----------



## twolfe (Jan 22, 2013)

That's very impressive that they contacted you! I wish they'd hire you to assist with the project.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 22, 2013)

Digger said:


> It is with pride and honor I have had the priviledge to speak with Henry via phone. (And I desperately need those Hydei, so maybe we'll meet -- I would like your autograph). Sensational news. And it doesn't surprise me that the BBC contacted you. Your work really is superb.


Thanks for the good words. Was good to talk. I almost brought this up on the phone but I had arrived at my destination. I start a new job next week so if you need the FFs we should do it soon.



Tammy Wolfe said:


> That's very impressive that they contacted you! I wish they'd hire you to assist with the project.


You and me both! My contact there was impressed with my knowledge so I'm sure if I were more local I could have wormed my way into the process. I would have liked the phone conversation and emails of info, photos and video links to have turned into a consultant credit or something along those lines! All in due time I suppose.

I will release a photo book this year, I've decided. That will give me more credibility. Baby steps...


----------



## bobericc (Jan 22, 2013)

You really need to let the forum know when you drop the photo album precarious

I know I definitely want one haha

Hope great things come out of the documentary too


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 22, 2013)

Once again, congrats, and that sounds like a great suggestion for a species. =3


----------



## Plex (Jan 22, 2013)

bobericc said:


> You really need to let the forum know when you drop the photo album precarious
> 
> I know I definitely want one haha
> 
> Hope great things come out of the documentary too


I agree, I would definitely want a photo book if you release one for sale!


----------



## RevWillie (Jan 22, 2013)

Plex said:


> I agree, I would definitely want a photo book if you release one for sale!


YES!


----------



## Sticky (Jan 22, 2013)

I want one too!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2013)

ok, enough clapping, throw him money!!!


----------



## Danny. (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats! Would be cool if David Attenborough narrates it.


----------



## jamurfjr (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome job! Simply amazing!


----------



## Sticky (Jan 23, 2013)

I love David Attenborough! His voice is getting abit worn but still hes the best and has respect for all he narrates about.


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2013)

Very cool, congrats! Let's hope they don't add in any ridiculous sounds.


----------



## Christian (Jan 23, 2013)

Not bad. _Hymenopus_ is a good species for the public. But there are people who can be contacted for _Idolomantis_ as well. What a pity that I don't breed mantids at moment, I could have supplied them with _Idolomantis_ for 10 years to film...


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jan 23, 2013)

Hehe,Im glad that I'm taking part in this experience and have a hand in making mantis better known  Not gonna talk it up as yet but yeah it's good to be involved


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 23, 2013)

Sticky said:


> I love David Attenborough! His voice is getting abit worn but still hes the best and has respect for all he narrates about.


Attenborough has credibility since he's a real naturalist.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 24, 2013)

Christian said:


> Not bad. _Hymenopus_ is a good species for the public. But there are people who can be contacted for _Idolomantis_ as well. What a pity that I don't breed mantids at moment, I could have supplied them with _Idolomantis_ for 10 years to film...


Not bad??? Kind of a pompous thing to say, don't you think. Henry is easily one of the best things to happen on any forum!


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 24, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Attenborough has credibility since he's a real naturalist.


Get Richard Dawkins to narrate it. I love his audiobooks. He's politically risky, but his voice and knowledge of the subject matter are pretty unparalleled.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 24, 2013)

bobericc said:


> You really need to let the forum know when you drop the photo album precarious
> 
> I know I definitely want one haha





Plex said:


> I agree, I would definitely want a photo book if you release one for sale!





RevWillie said:


> YES!





Sticky said:


> I want one too!


Thanks for the encouragement! Believe me, the forum will know well in advance. I'll probably need some feedback on specifics of content and layout. Just know that I'm looking at doing a big book - probably 100+ pages, full color, 8.5"x11" - so it won't be a $20 book. Depending on if I can find a publisher, distributor, etc., I may be paying for a small run out of pocket. It's all just the plan for a project at this point so I've got a long way to go.



Mime454 said:


> Get Richard Dawkins to narrate it. I love his audiobooks. He's politically risky, but his voice and knowledge of the subject matter are pretty unparalleled.


Ack! Let's just keep Oprah.



angelofdeathzz said:


> Not bad??? Kind of a pompous thing to say, don't you think. Henry is easily one of the best things to happen on any forum!


Relax, buddy. He's only saying Orchids are not a bad choice. But thanks for the over-the-top compliment! :blush: 



Christian said:


> Not bad. _Hymenopus_ is a good species for the public. But there are people who can be contacted for _Idolomantis_ as well. What a pity that I don't breed mantids at moment, I could have supplied them with _Idolomantis_ for 10 years to film...


Yeah, that's exactly what I thought. The public seems to go nutty for Orchids so good to generate interest. Unfortunately I don't know who breeds what over there so I couldn't direct them to any breeders proficient with Idolos or I would have. They were also in contact with the guy who's big on the UK forum, Rob Bryant I think his name is, and he should have been aware of any reliable Idolo breeders. I guess he didn't know any or didn't forcefully pull them back toward the species.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 24, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Get Richard Dawkins to narrate it. I love his audiobooks. He's politically risky, but his voice and knowledge of the subject matter are pretty unparalleled.


Two more of my favorites. Will Lyman and Jeremy Irons. Alec Baldwin..............not so much.


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah the Internet,bringing people together even when they have no desire to expand. Reading this it sounds like some of the posters think the world is still square! Sheesh,who knows why there's all this 'them over there' and such.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 24, 2013)

Ruaumoko said:


> Ah the Internet,bringing people together even when they have no desire to expand. Reading this it sounds like some of the posters think the world is still square! Sheesh,who knows why there's all this 'them over there' and such.


Do you mean my comment about not knowing "who breeds what over there"? I'm thinking you're referring to a different comment.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 24, 2013)

This all go's to show we need a more unified hobby. We need to put more time into the mantids and building a hobby wide network of breeders and communication and drop the petty ego .

Henry I know we talked but I think the book is definitely a boost to your credibility and contributions to this hobby.We should all work to be a part of expanding the knowledge and sharing it in order ensure the hobby only moves forward.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 25, 2013)

I guess they're talking about me? And if so I just would like to say I deal with people "over there" all the time. It's just some peoples comments always sound so egotistical to me, but I should of probably just ignored it, again...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 25, 2013)

Raumoko I don't understand what you're saying at all.

What are you saying?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 25, 2013)

Ruaumoko said:


> Reading this it sounds like some of the posters think the world is still square!


It is. Why else would ships disappear over the horizon?


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jan 27, 2013)

Just a broad,sweeping statement. Seriously though,Mantis are the same the world over


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 27, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I guess they're talking about me? And if so I just would like to say I deal with people "over there" all the time. It's just some peoples comments always sound so egotistical to me, but I should of probably just ignored it, again...


That comment you went after was clearly egotistical. Anyone claiming there was a better option or choice without the actual project in hand are clearly just venting.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Ruaumoko said:


> Just a broad,sweeping statement. Seriously though,Mantis are the same the world over


I believe in the fact that most if not all of us truly care about mantis as well as other creatures great and small, the hobby in general, and engaging with others with similar interests makes us part of a brotherhood(or sisterhood) of sorts, whether your from "over here" or "over there" matters little to me and many others I know.

So lets shake hands and come out smiling...What say you?  

Now back to your regular scheduled programing: You go Precarious, you go man!


----------



## Orin (Jan 28, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Just know that I'm looking at doing a big book - probably 100+ pages, full color, 8.5"x11" - so it won't be a $20 book. Depending on if I can find a publisher, distributor, etc., I may be paying for a small run out of pocket. It's all just the plan for a project at this point so I've got a long way to go.


There may be something else out there but the recent publishing technology that allows people to print larger books in small runs doesn't allow for especially good photo quality (I don't believe it's ever glossy while higher quality color print is more than double the price but many people wouldn't notice the quality difference). If you do it as a fun project like I do where you aren't concerned if you ever make back your money you can't lose (or acknowledge it anyway ha ha).


----------



## Precarious (Jan 28, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> This all go's to show we need a more unified hobby. We need to put more time into the mantids and building a hobby wide network of breeders and communication and drop the petty ego .
> 
> Henry I know we talked but I think the book is definitely a boost to your credibility and contributions to this hobby.We should all work to be a part of expanding the knowledge and sharing it in order ensure the hobby only moves forward.


I agree 100%. Unfortunately, any situation that allows for bragging rights or the opportunity to make money will have its share of people keeping secrets and spreading disinformation. That's what Nick and I ran up against when we were first trying to raise Idolo. There were a few that knew how to do it and it seemed they purposefully spread lies, such as Idolo requiring dry environments. That was easy enough to see through with a little research into their conditions in nature, but I think there may still be some hatches waiting to be buried (either in skulls or under ground) over this subject.

I'm completely open with general information. I want as many happy, healthy mantises out there as possible. I would never want to be responsible for a death just because I kept my mouth shut. That being said, there will always be little tricks we keep to ourselves just because we feel we earned them through our commitment and perseverance. I freely share at least 99% of what I know. The other 1% is for myself and my closest allies.  



Ruaumoko said:


> Just a broad,sweeping statement. Seriously though,Mantis are the same the world over


So are people, and that's where the problems come in. :lol: 



Orin said:


> There may be something else out there but the recent publishing technology that allows people to print larger books in small runs doesn't allow for especially good photo quality (I don't believe it's ever glossy while higher quality color print is more than double the price but many people wouldn't notice the quality difference). If you do it as a fun project like I do where you aren't concerned if you ever make back your money you can't lose (or acknowledge it anyway ha ha).


I know. Most of the print-on-demand or small run companies have shoddy print quality. I've been checking into lightningsource.com. My buddy uses them to print books of his art. The stock feels nice, print quality is very good and not too glossy. I actually prefer more of a matte finish myself. Of course, if I find a real publisher I won't have to worry about it.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jan 28, 2013)

That is very cool! You'll have to alert us when it comes out - I want to watch it for sure!!!


----------

